# Look at my horse, my horse is amazing!



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome! he looks lovely !


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Very beautiful horse!


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

very handsome


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

You do have a reason to be a proud momma. He is pretty and I don't think that there is to many pictures.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

horse and young man handsome


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! ^^ I love them both!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a handsome horse  Love the black and flaxen in his mane!

I do the opposite.. Western saddle, English bridle :lol:

But now he's got western things.. but they're mismatched atm hehe


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Such a pretty horse . He has such a handsome face.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful horse! You look like a great team!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, guys! ^^


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

What a lovely boy you have!


----------



## Flibuster (Jul 7, 2012)

I love paints! Your is especially pretty, the blue eyes are just gorgeous!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I love your horse and I love his name! what breed is he? and oh BTW Your BF isn't bad looking either! lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

"Look at my horse, my horse is amazing... give him a lick, MMMM he tastes just like raisins! Have a stroke of his mane, he turns into a plane, and then he turns back again when you, tug on his winkie! EW thats dirty! Do you think so? Well I better not tell you where the lemonade is made sweet lemonade, mm sweet lemonade, sweet lemonade, yeah sweet lemonade...."
Darn it, you got that stuck in my head thanks to your thread title!!!!!!!!!

Lovely horse you have, and congratulations on successfully posting your first photo thread- may it be the first of many to come


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

shaggy said:


> I love your horse and I love his name! what breed is he? and oh BTW Your BF isn't bad looking either! lol


Thanks! His first owner gave him the name, and I think it fits well, so I kept it. He is a registered Paint gelding.

Haha, thanks. My boyfriend was just at my house, actually. I should have gotten on HF sooner so that I could show him the comments he's gotten so far, haha!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Ripplewind said:


> Thanks! His first owner gave him the name, and I think it fits well, so I kept it. He is a registered Paint gelding.
> 
> Haha, thanks. My boyfriend was just at my house, actually. I should have gotten on HF sooner so that I could show him the comments he's gotten so far, haha!


welcome =) and I think your BF is as popular as your horse!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Kayty, I was thinking the EXACT same thing haha! Darn weird side of Youtube -_-

But VERY nice horse! Nice markings


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He's a very nicely built horse and has wonderful coloration.


----------

